# Where to buy an extractor spring for a 870...



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I need a new extractor spring for my 1960's
870 wingmaster. Where do you guys shop?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Really... No one


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

https://www.rem870.com/remington-gun-parts/remington-870-parts/


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Google Remington 870 parts if you haven’t already. Several places come up that deal in parts.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx Don


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I figured they were out of business... 

I've tried Brownells etc


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I found one place that has some original 870 Wingmaster parts. I ordered an extractor spring and a new extractor... I'll see how to goes. 

Classic Firearms & Parts LLC 
Chichester NH 03258


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry I don’t shoot any Remingtons


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Why not pokeyjeeper? 

This is the first time anything has failed in 50+ years of shooting it. A $6 spring.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I ordered parts from Classic Firearms and Parts LLC on the 15th. and received them on the 18th. not bad. I'll have to wait until September and see if they hold up. The spring was the same but the extractor isn't exactly like the original. It could be an original... from a later model. It fits and ejects shells.


----------

